# Conectar 5 parlantes a la computadora



## Nafterr (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola!... Comom andas?.. Felicitaciones por el foro que esta muy bueno!.. Tengo una duda..

El tema es asi, tengo 5 parlantes de un home theater y los tengo que conectar a la computadora... 

Y tengo una controlodara de audio de las que vienen en los parlantes comunes de PC, pero cuando le conecto los 5 parlantes se escucha desastroso. 

Esto serviria?.. Osea, yo saco la señal R-L-GND de la controladora de audio que esta conectada a la la pc y la conecto a la entrada del circuito este. Y despues, conecto cada parlantes individualmente a cada una de las salidas.. Que en este caso me sobraria una..

Esta bien?..

Espero tu ayuda!.. Un abrazo!


----------



## Nafterr (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola!... Primero los queria felicitar por el foro, realmente hay mucha informacion y bien organizada..

Segundo, les queria decir, que de electronica de audio se MUY poco y de electronica en general tambien, recien estoy empezando.. 

Lo que quiero hacer es lo siguiente... Tengo 5 parlantes que son de un home theater medio pedorro y queremos usar esos 5 parlantes para conectarlos a la computadora, sin sonido envolvente. 

Mi idea fue sacar la plaquetita que tienen los parlantes de PC comunes y conectar a estos los 5 parlantes, 3 en un canal y 2 en otro.. Pero se escucha muy mal. 

Por eso es que les estoy consultando como deberia hacer...

Segun lo que lei, la plaquetita, seria un amplificador, encargado de aumentar la señal para que los parlantes reproduzcan algo.. 

Encontre esto, que me parece es lo que necesito: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371. Pero para estar seguro necesitaria que alguien me confirme que es asi.

No se va a utilizar con un volumen tremendo. Es para un simulador de autos que estamos armando en la escuela, y estos parlantes irian conectados adentro de un auto, 3 atras y dos adelante. Como sistema de reproduccion para escuchar el motor del simulador, etc!..

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2010)

Nafterr dijo:


> ...hay mucha informacion y *bien organizada*.


Y... Colaborá para que siga igual de ordenada 
Una consulta, un post. Te combiné los dos que habías dejado en este hilo.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Nafterr (Sep 30, 2010)

Pero al final no me contestaron... No entiendo nada y me dicen de sañeles line de 1 VPP...

La señal line es la que sale del jack de la PC?... Osea, "corto" el cable jack de la plaqueta y lo conecto a esta plaquetita y ya esta?... Y despues conecto cada parlante a esto?...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2010)

Nafterr dijo:


> Pero al final no me contestaron...


Es posible, sí.


Nafterr dijo:


> No entiendo nada y me dicen de sañeles line de 1 VPP...


¿Y eso qué tiene de raro?


Nafterr dijo:


> La señal line es la que sale del jack de la PC?


Sí


Nafterr dijo:


> Osea, "corto" el cable jack de la plaqueta y lo conecto a esta plaquetita y ya esta?... Y despues conecto cada parlante a esto?...


Es una manera de hacerlo.

Te voy a decir algo importante con respecto a la mecánica de autos: Si uno no sabe lo que está haciendo, no desarma un auto ni intenta modificarlo porque sabe que se manda un lindo desastre y termina pagándole (bastante) al mecánico para que lo solucione.
Con la electrónica pasa lo mismo. "No entiendo nada" es sinónimo de "No lo toques". La electrónica es tan fácil y tan difícil como la mecánica. Cualquiera puede apretar un tornillo y cualquiera puede girar un potenciómetro. Muchos pueden regular la luz de los platinos y muchos pueden soldar componentes, pero no son mecánicos ni nada por el estilo... Y no intentan modificar su motor.

El consejo más sano que te puedo dar es que leas, aprendas y cuando entiendas lo que estás leyendo, lo armes.
Igual que con la mecánica: Si querés que tu auto tenga determinadas prestaciones te vas a una repuestería y comprás un kit de -acá lo que quieras que haga el auto- que viene listo para enchufar, darle a dos tornillos y sale andando.
Con la electrónica pasa lo mismo, sólo que acá por alguna extraña razón se diluye la frontera entre _simple_ y _fácil_. Mucho de lo que vas a ver es simple (y eso es un mérito enorme del diseño), pero no es fácil.

Encestar una pelota naranja en un aro y hacer un triple, es algo _simple_. Pero no es _fácil_ hacerlo. Si lo querés fácil, buscá un aparatito comercial que venga armado, con un "PC In" y varios "SPKR Out", pero eso cuesta plata.

Y si tenés consultas sobre el circuito del link, el primer lugar para preguntar es el hilo del mismo circuito.

Perdón si el mensaje suena muy personal, pero esta es la época en que el foro se llena (hasta noviembre más o menos) de "No lo sé, no lo entiendo, pero quiero hacerlo. Explíquenme cómo." y ya leí vaaaaaaaarios posts de este estilo.
Por favor no lo tomes como algo personal, que no es esa la intención.

Lo que quieras saber sobre electrónica, preguntá que alguien va a contestarlo (seguro) y lo que quieras saber sobre un proyecto posteado, preguntalo (en su hilo correspondiente) que casi seguro que lo contestan. Si lo que querés es simplemente armarlo y nada más... Buena suerte y quizá alguien te de una mano.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> El consejo más sano que te puedo dar es que leas, aprendas y cuando entiendas lo que estás leyendo, lo armes.
> Igual que con la mecánica: Si querés que tu auto tenga determinadas prestaciones te vas a una repuestería y comprás un kit de -acá lo que quieras que haga el auto- que viene listo para enchufar, darle a dos tornillos y sale andando.
> *Con la electrónica pasa lo mismo, sólo que acá por alguna extraña razón se diluye la frontera entre simple y fácil. Mucho de lo que vas a ver es simple (y eso es un mérito enorme del diseño), pero no es fácil.*
> 
> Encestar una pelota naranja en un aro y hacer un triple, es algo _simple_. Pero no es _fácil_ hacerlo. Si lo querés fácil, buscá un aparatito comercial que venga armado, con un "PC In" y varios "SPKR Out", pero eso cuesta plata.



    

*Es de lo mejor que he leído en este foro!*

    

Iba a ponerlo en mis propias palabras, pero hubiera quedado ... hummm... como violento....


----------



## Nafterr (Sep 30, 2010)

Ustedes tendrian que entender que no todos saben lo que saben ustedes. Si supìera que hacer y como hacerlo no les estaria preguntando.

Yo soy un pibe que siempre aprendi tocando y cagando las cosas, asi queme miles de cosas y arregle otras tantas.. Es prueba y error lo mio.. Pero ahora, COMO NO ES PARA MI, ES PARA UNA* ESCUELA*. No me puedo dar el gusto de gastarme 400$, y para colmo tenes el tiempo bastante limitado.. No me pueden surgir imprevistos.. Por eso quiero estar seguro de lo que hago.. No quiero hacer gastar plata a la escuela (Que aclaro, es publica y tecnica) porque se que cada $ cuesta, y mucho.

Ahora me parece que encontre una solucion mas facil, pero un toque mas cara. Pero no se si funcionara, asi que les pide que me den una manito y no los jodo mas..

La idea es comprar 2 potencias (_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-96960696-potencia-amplificador-audio-150w-12v-lp-a2-auto-moto-barco-_JM_) de estas. Con esto lograria 4 salidas de audio con dos entradas (RCA-Jack). Conecto las dos entradas, a la salida de la PC. Y a cada una de las 4 salidas conecto un parlante. En total me quedarian 4 parlantes.

¿Es posible esto?. Desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen las molestias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Nafterr dijo:


> Ustedes tendrian que entender que no todos saben lo que saben ustedes. Si supìera que hacer y como hacerlo no les estaria preguntando.
> 
> Yo soy un pibe que siempre aprendi tocando y cagando las cosas, asi queme miles de cosas y arregle otras tantas.. Es prueba y error lo mio.. Pero ahora, COMO NO ES PARA MI, ES PARA UNA* ESCUELA*. No me puedo dar el gusto de gastarme 400$, y para colmo tenes el tiempo bastante limitado.. No me pueden surgir imprevistos.. Por eso quiero estar seguro de lo que hago.. No quiero hacer gastar plata a la escuela (Que aclaro, es publica y tecnica) porque se que cada $ cuesta, y mucho.



No importa lo que sepamos nosotros, sino lo que deberías saber vos para encarar algo de este tipo .
El que tengas limitaciones de tiempo y financiamiento no es justificativo para mandarte a hacer algo sin tener los conocimientos necesarios, por mas que hayas quemado muchas cosas en tu aprendizaje, pues como ya te habrás dado cuenta, hubiera sido mejor invertir el dinero quemado en educación o libros.


En cuanto al diseño que necesitás, por que no buscás el post de amplificadores con el TDA2030/40/50 de mnicolau? Te hacés 5 PCB de esas simples y por $60 tenés 5 amplificadores de primer nivel para ponerles los parlantes que se te ocurra y los conectas a las salidas de audio de la PC y desde allí controlás el volumen... Precio final (sin caja): $120

Pero claro, para eso hay que saber si los parlantes del HT son potenciados o nó y unas cuantas cosas más....


----------

